# rough running 510



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

Been having some issues with the old 510 lately. (72 510 L16) When I start it up in the morning, it doesn't seem to idle as high as it used to. This leads me to believe it is a choke issue. On top of that, when I go to accelerate it lugs way down, almost dying and idling very very low (on the verge of dying.). But I can give it a ton of gas and get it going, just can't let off the throttle much. Basically, it runs like crap now, and seems to be hesitant and sluggish in low RPMs even when it should be warmed up. The car has a new Carb (3K ago), new plugs, checked the wires... Where should I be looking?


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hmmm.....where do you live?? If your in the northern states, maybe they switched to oxygenated gas and it's cleaned out your tank and your fuel filter is plugged up.
Do you still have points? Good chance those are worn....throws your timing off.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Check the exhaust flange gasket, I had a leak on my exhaust and had the same symptoms your having. You can pretty much stick your hand down in the exhaust area and feel for air leaking out of the manifold area. Dont touch anything metal!


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, I'm only getting spark from one of my points, so that's probably the main culpret. Will also be replacing my fuel filter for good measure. Where's a good place to pick up these parts online?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Rockauto.com has some pretty decent prices.


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

You should only be using one set of points. The second set is only kicked in at certain times....like 3 gear decelerating....and it is slightly out of phase with the primary points so that is causes the timing to be retarded by altering the dwell angle. You can pull them and you'll never notice the difference in performance.....only in emissions. They are not set up to work like most normal dual point distributors. 

Since you have points, check the gap(dwell anlgle) before you adjust your timing. If your timing was set when you dwell was correct, then your timing should be right on again, once the dwell is set correctly.


----------

